# boiled ground beef and white rice



## stellaGSD (Nov 17, 2014)

puppy hasnt been eating vet recommended trying boiled ground beef and white rice

shes about 30 pounds and 4 months old. how much ground beef and rice should she be getting each meal for 2 meals?

we aren't mixing it with any food for now, we tried mixing it and she justpicked it out or didn't eat.

its 80/20 ground beef and white rice.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

That's interesting what the vet suggested...as a staple diet I might have further questions to ask your vet.


SuperG


----------

